# Some Advice Required.



## CB2010 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've had IBS now for six or seven years now and was finally diagnosed with it last year. The doctors said it was all in my head (after numerous tests failed to show nothing) since about the age of 13 until they took me seriously when I finally turned 18. Anyway when they had a look inside of me (to put it nicely) they found a stomach ulcer (at the age of 18/19 believe or not!) within me due to stress (and my condition) but apart from that all was fine and therefore diagnosed with IBS.Now the issue I have is that I'm taking Peppermint Oil 200mg everyday to help with my digestion, which works wonders helping me go to the toliet every morning. However even before I started taking it, I was spending upto and more than 2 hours every morning (and still am) on and off the toliet, because I don't feel "empty" before I have to go to work. Now although I get a lot of reading done,







Is there any advice anyone can offer that can speed up the process and not go so many times? (Note that when I repeatly go on and off the toliet I do normally have a bowel movement)I've also heard that manuka honey can help? Anyone?Cheers.


----------



## Joe F (Sep 9, 2010)

@cb2010,Everyone is different but I have a few safe tips that involve putting nothing into your body at all that work wonders for me daily.Crunches, sit-ups, ab exercises. Wake and try doing about 5-10 minutes of different ab workouts. Keep moving without taking breaks. Soon into this you may reload which ones seem to cause a feeling of a bowel movement coming closer. Supplement with jumping jacks or running in place. Pushing onto a bloated part of your stomach and work your hands further down towards your waist as if your pushing gas lower down.Everyone's case is unique but this has worked wonders for me. Stimulating te muscles around your bowels can start moving movements through you much faster.This routine may not even have to be done in full at first as it may be successful I. Under 10 minutes. Good luck if you decide to give it a go.


----------

